# Smoking a Pork Shoulder



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok guys, first time to smoke a pork shoulder any sugestions? its 12lbs and im crurious on cook time and temp.

Thanks for any sugestions.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you look on YouTube, search BBQ with Franklin. He has one on smoking a Boston Butt for pulled pork if that's what you had in mind. I believe he smokes his about 8 hours, wrapping it in foil part of the cook.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I use the typical rubs, and sometimes inject. 
Cook at 225-235 for 8-9hrs (4-5 unwrapped, remainder wrapped) or until I see the meat start to pull/shrink off the bone.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I always get the meat ready 24 hours before it goes on... Trim off the excess fat (leaving about 1/4") & then season it. I too prefer less salt, so I use a blend of spices (black pepper, onion, paprika, garlic, turmeric) for the rub. I also get the 'finishing sauce' ready a day early (recipe at the end).

















When its show time, take the meat out of the frig to allow it 'take the chill off' (about 35-40 minutes) & get your coals going. When they're ready, load the smoker & get it up to 225 degrees (remember, thin blue smoke only) before putting the meat on.


































Mop every hour & maintain 225 degrees. At the 5 hr mark, they'll look like the pic below...










The internal temp will 'plateau' out for a while... DO NOT STOKE UP THE SMOKER WITH MORE COALS... just maintain 225.

Somewhere around the 8 hr. mark, the internal temp will be about 170 degrees... Foil it well or put them in a covered foil pan like in the pic below.










When the internal temp is 200, they are done. Pulled them off & let them 'rest' for about 45 minutes... Remove them & 'start pull'in'. Below is the finished product. Serve with the 'finishing sauce...

















_*NC Pulled Pork Sauce*_

2 Cups Cider or white vinegar (I use Cider)
2 TBS sugar or packed brown sugar (I use brown). 
2 TSP salt
1 TSP fresh ground black pepper
1 TSP cayenne or hot red pepper flakes (I use red pepper flakes)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The "finishing sauce" is the secret to great pulled pork. Cook it at 225 to 200 internal as per Mr Ranch, pull it and add the sauce. You can mix/match flavors in the sauce until you get it exactly as hot or sweet or vinegar, etc that you like.


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Here we go!! Ribs wont be on as long, but should be a good Fathers Day.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Finishing sauce really helps for sure. I use the recipe from Myron Mixon's book and it is really good:

2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup hot sauce
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons crushed red pepper
1 tablespoon coarse black pepper
1 tablespoon salt (his recipe calls for 2, but imho that is too much)

This compliments the flavor of the pork perfectly and is a good base for other sauces as well.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> I always get the meat ready 24 hours before it goes on... Trim off the excess fat (leaving about 1/4") & then season it. I too prefer less salt, so I use a blend of spices (black pepper, onion, paprika, garlic, turmeric) for the rub. I also get the 'finishing sauce' ready a day early (recipe at the end).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so, so impressed!!!


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*Do you notice a difference in tenderness or moistness of wrapped shoulder verses covered pan shoulder?*


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Sub'd for this one. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

You can also brine it 8-12hours if you want it really juicy. I use a gallon ziplock bag filled with water to keep it submerged. And be sure to get the Boston butt and not the picnic cut


----------

